# A weird Dornier Do 217 E-1



## Capt. Vick (Jan 12, 2014)

Found this picture in USAAF Aircraft Markings and Camouflage 1941-1947 by Archer Archer (of all places) and thought it was worth posting here. I have never seen pictures of Dorniers being used as Mistel so I thought it may be the final resting place of the "mother ship" for one of the following test programs: Me 328, DFS 228 or Sänger Ram Jet, but no dice. Maybe it was to be used as a Mistel. I don't know. Anyone care to venture a guess? It looks like it carries a night bombing or possibly a maritime camouflage pattern with a light upper surface and a dark (black?) underside.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 12, 2014)

The only reference I can find with an Do-217E in a Mistel configuration was with the Me-328 program. According to _Mistel - German Composite Aircraft and Operations 1942-1945 _by Robert Forsyth, Me-328 V1 (without engines) was mounted on Do-217E (JT-FL) and tested in Horsching in the autumn of 1943. The other test with this and the DFS-228 were done on the K version.

Structural wise I think you are correct, it's of a carrier aircraft. The mounting shown in your pic is about the thickness used in testing the aircraft you mentioned. The ones used to carry Mistel bombs were a lot thicker.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes but the markings are different on that E. Not that it couldn't have been repainted, but how likely is that? I think this is something new...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 12, 2014)

Many bomber types were flown to II./Kg201 fields and converted to attack mistels. Perhaps this is one of them?

The Do217 was used in testing the DFS346, also. Not sure which Do217 type was used for this project, however.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 12, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yes but the markings are different on that E. Not that it couldn't have been repainted, but how likely is that? I think this is something new...



I would agree with you. I definitely think it was not being used as a Mistel.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 12, 2014)

Here's two shots showing ongoing tests with the DFS228.

Two things to look at here: first, note the "Nacht" camo on the Do217 in both shots and the other thing, note the Do217's ID: K-3

The one pictured at the start of the thread looks like it's number is 1104. Not sure if that's an indication of it's assignment or not, but it's something, at least.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2014)

Sänger triebwerk on a Do217K-2


----------



## norab (Jan 16, 2014)

maybe the Me 328 program


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 16, 2014)

Snautzer01 said:


> Sänger triebwerk on a Do217K-2
> 
> View attachment 252168



Hmmmm...104...1104...I'm noticing a pattern here. Thanks for posting!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 30, 2016)

Dornier Do 217 NJG Nightfighter


----------



## johnbr (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 30, 2016)




----------

